# Try it and report



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys here we go with the first "Try it and Report"

The guys from "YakAttack" just sent me a couple of Visipoles, these are not only a night light but a day time just as it says a Visipole for everyone to see ya while fishn or just yakn around. 

The biggest problem with most light poles I have seen in the past is they are just to dang short and not really water proof, well Yakattack seems to have hit a few nails on the head. You can tell these guys are yakers and inventors just by some of the features on this stick.

OK so here goes, I have contacted a few guys here local that will get the first shot at giving the Visipole a work out and then posting up a report on how they liked it and any dislikes. Now remember guys be honest but be detailed and be nice, I know first hand on how it is to build something from scrach and work with it till it's refined. If you don't like something about it give details on how to make it better, these manufactures are going out of their way to find out of us how to make the products better.

*The rules;
You will get the item and use it and then write a report on P&S how the item did.
You will then pass it along to the next person in line or return it to me so I can get it to the next person. Contact me for the next person in line.
You will not loose it or tell me "It grew legs and walked away".
if you break any of these rules you will not be on the list for any more P&S test items*

Now here is the BIG UP-SIDE
At the end of the test I will drop names in a hat of all those who tested and reported and the winner will get the item free of charge.

Remember Be Honest but Be Nice


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the call regarding this opportunity Shooter. I'm not gonna make it up there anytime soon, so give me a hollar if you're down my way, or pass it on to NJ and I'll get w/ him to give a whirl. I think I saw the item we talked about at the Kayak symposium last Saturday. Looked cool. 

Skunk


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*Yakattack Visipole*

I have already got me a Yakattack Visipole with the orange flag and I must admit, they put some thought into this product. I am really happy with mine. When I first got into kayak I wouldn't have bought one of these but now after over 2 years of kayaking I would have to say it is the best kayak light on the market. If you get one you will definetly be happy with it, especially if you are a night fisherman or a day fisherman that is in an area that has boat traffic. (flag model) Not saying that every boat will see you but will give you that piece of mind knowing you that you are more visible on the water.

If you buy one of the other lights on the market the first thing you have to do is try to make it taller. By the time you get the light, then invest money and time into trying to make it work for you. You could have spent your money on the visipole and spent the extra time testing it out on the water.

I am not a saleman. Nor do I get any kind of kick back for advertising. Yakattack has come up with a great product and I am glad to say I own one.



Dan<---- certified flyakaholic


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ibboone said:


> I have already got me a Yakattack Visipole with the orange flag and I must admit, they put some thought into this product. I am really happy with mine. When I first got into kayak I wouldn't have bought one of these but now after over 2 years of kayaking I would have to say it is the best kayak light on the market. If you get one you will definetly be happy with it, especially if you are a night fisherman or a day fisherman that is in an area that has boat traffic. (flag model) Not saying that every boat will see you but will give you that piece of mind knowing you that you are more visible on the water.
> 
> If you buy one of the other lights on the market the first thing you have to do is try to make it taller. By the time you get the light, then invest money and time into trying to make it work for you. You could have spent your money on the visipole and spent the extra time testing it out on the water.
> 
> ...


ive also heard some great things about this product. and will be putting one on my new trident in the next week or so


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh I saw this product at ARC and will be putting one on mine as it looks like it will hold up for a while (heavy duty). Plus at $65 theres no need to go without this thing and risk a boat not seein ya. Not sure how bright it is but says its an LED...cant go wrong there


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got a VISIPole from YAKATTACK.us. For those of you who don't know YAKATTACK is a fairly new company owned and operated by a real yak fisherman. http://www.yakattack.us/

It's a great product that impressed me immediately. Here's what I liked about it. You have to remember that I had a minimag shoved into a piece of PVC tube with a Walmart replacement cone as my 360° light.... Afterall, I am one of the homemade gear guys, right????? 
The VISIPole weighs about 2x as much as my rig, but it's a lot brighter, stiffer, includes SOLAS tape and a bright orange flag, so I don't mind the slight tradeoff in weight.

The light is REALLY bright. It's a TekTite marker light powered by 3 AAA batteries. I haven't had it on for very long, but it's advertised as 100 hours from a set of batteries. Not too shabby 

The flag is a fade resistant BLAZE ORANGE flag. It clips to the VISIPole, so you can keep it, remove it, or substitute your own creation.

I have the standard version, so it has 2 blaze orange stripes, one on each side of a USCG SOLAS stripe. The PATRIOT version uses red reflective tape in place of the blaze orange and an American flag.

The quiet slip mount is a foam sleeve that slips snugly into a rod holder. You can get an optional mount that attaches to a Scotty base.

I like it because I don't want to get run over by some idiot in a stinkpot. Anything I can do to be seen is a good thing.
I'll post pics tonight.

I only have one complaint and it has more to do with my yak than the VISIPole. I went out with it this past Sunday morning. Well by 10 am the wind was screaming down here in Charleston and the flag turned my Search 13 into a weather vane. This yak already tends to weathercock, so the additional drag of the flag would spin me straight into the wind.

*Do me a favor and tell Luther Too Busy sent ya.* He's a good guy with great yak safety products. My next step will be a NITEStripe kit.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks good on my yak. Love the YAKATTACK sticker









Dark closet, light on, flash on









Dark closet light off, flash. The SOLAS tape kind of blinded my camera


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow that would be great on my ride!! I dont go out at night but I do go out on the weekends when the water is right... might have to invest


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

are these still available for testing shooter? If so please put me in line. Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I picked up one of these from ARC last weekend. Definitely worth the money. I bought the one that slides into a rod holder on your milk crate. To say its bright is an understatement, and it's got great daytime visibility as well. After reading about some knucklehead bumping into two kayakers at the CBBT 1st island a couple weeks back, you need all the visibility you can get. Very well put together, and the LED's are super bright. Definitely a must have for folks who are on the water and need more visibility.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

isnt the light that same light kayak fishing stuff sells. tektite light.

whats the new invention, that they stuck it on a pvc pipe?


http://www.tek-tite.com/src/products.php?c=6


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL yeah it's the same light. We use the Mark III 2 LED model. It offers the best balance of brightness and battery life. We advertise TekTite's name right on the label. Have you seen one in person?

If you stick it on PVC pipe the pipe it might turn yellow after a year or so, but it will work. Add a flag, reflective tape, blaze orange stripes, a Scotty adapter, and a lanyard and let me know how much time and $$$ you have in it  You'll end up with something that works fine, no doubt. But you'll spend about as much and it probably won't be quite as nice looking.

We don't pretend to have invented the next wheel or anything, but we think it's the best safety pole on the market, and the only one that does a good job of making you visible day or night.

Tight lines!

- Luther


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mud, yes sir I do have one for you to try and post up and I am waitting on Newsjeff to post up on the one he has on trial and yes folks just contact me and I will make sure you get it to try out so you to can post up what ya think about this product.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

how much are these things?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

$65 and worth every penny


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For any of the guys thats going to the AI get together I will have one with me and will try and remember to have that sucker flying from the back of the camper


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I gotta say the YakAttack light isn't a good product.

Naw.

It's a freakin' great product.

I've been buying a cheap Attwood light each year. Those things never last more than a year, most times less than that. They just don't hold up well. In addition, the poles on those lights aren't tall enough to reach over my head when bungeed to my milk create behind me. I've never been too comfortable with that. Most important, sorta like this reviewer, they just ain't too bright. 

The YackAttack light, which they call the VISIPole, is um ... like night and day ... when you compare the two. The VISIPole is brighter, taller, lighter and waterproof. The light stands 54" and is well above my head when paddling. I didn't have to strap the light to my milk crate, either. There's a foam foot on the bottom that fits snugly in the rod holder attached to my create. There's even a a small bungee attached to the bottom of the pole that allows you to loop it around the bottom of the rod holder. Pretty cool to have it secure, especially since I get dunked so much. 

And the light? It's bright. Very bright. Not much else to say about that. It's pretty obvious that that's the most important element of a yak light. Can the boaters see me at night with this thing? No doubt about it. Period.

The VISIPole I was given had a flag attached to the pole. When I first got it from Shooter, I was like "that's coming off." I thought it was one more thing to snag when I went to cast. Shooter convinced me - more like threatened me - to give it a try. I'm glad I did. That thing didn't get in my way once. I even considered replacing the stock orange flag with a one that had a "Pirates of the Lynnhaven" logo on it. Easy enough to do using the stainless steel hardware, my Pirate friends. A good way to be seen when the sun's out and/or show your colors. 

I'm glad to see someone is finally making a quality light designed for us yakers. Yeah, it's a little expensive. But replacing a cheap light each year, the cost of batteries and possibly the price of your life, the VISIPole is a bargain. 

Almost forgot. The batteries. The VISIPole runs on three AA batteries and I'm told has a run time of 100 hours. I sure do like em and cheap and long lasting. 

The guys from YakAttack give you a whole butt load of options on this thing. A 4' or 4'6" pole, one that fits into a Scotty base mount holder, different flags, ect. 

I understand that YakAttack is now working on some new products in the future. If those guys make some rod holders, gps holders, fishfinder mounts, ect., that are as good as the VISIPole, I want in on the IPO when they go public. 

Bottom line? This thing's a keeper. Shooter's going to have to pry it from my cold, dead hands to get it back. 

A very nice light indeed.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now Jeff, you remember what the mental health place said about making me upset,, something about Poking a large, hairy animal with fangs and claws that eats yaks for breakfast 

I will have the one back from Jeff in the next day or two so if I can get up with Skunk or Mud they get it next but let me know to get ya on the list.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Aug 12, 2006)

Did any one say "BATTERS INCLUDED".


----------

